# Columbia Commando



## RickyReef (May 23, 2020)

Hi , I’ve been looking on here and you tube for advice on auto tools . I started plastering nearly thirty years ago . For the last 8 years I have mainly been on exterior plaster , now I have most of my work inside . If you have seen the Columbia Commando set , would you buy it as a starter kit or would you swap out or add to it . I’m aware other makes may be your preference , so would you buy a similar kit if your tools of choice made one . An example is Tape Pro and their Slayer kit . Thank you for any advice you may give .


----------

